# Show A Picture Of Your Motorbike.



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Here's my current ride from a long line of BMW's starting in 1974 with the R90S.


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

No longer in my hands, I sold it to buy watchmaking tools:


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

Morinis were/are great bikes, particularly the 3.5.

This was my last ride, sold back in May to pay for a new kitchen :cry2:


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

My current Triumph:-










Had it for just over years, now has a different pipe fitted.

Ride safe,

Best regards,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## ralphy (Nov 24, 2008)

had this from new, BMW 1150GS:










And get to ride this also:










R


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

This is my summer toy. It'll do for me.










That Triumph Scrambler is gorgeous. I was blown away when I first saw the pipes on one of those.

Ralphy, I thought you lived underwater. Is that a police bike your riding?


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

I'd love to if I had one.

My mid life crisis must have taken another direction .

Did have a Honda CB125 once though, had to sell the camera in order to buy it so no photos,

So it goes.

Ian.


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

Yamaha R6 (stolen), Aprillia RS250 (stolen), Italjet scooter (stolen just before it fell apart).... I will post a pic of my current SV650S when I get a moment, you will have to imagine the others! :crybaby:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

itsguy said:


> I will post a pic of my current SV650S when I get a moment, you will have to imagine the others! :crybaby:


Hurry-up before it gets stolen! Where on earth do you live? :shocking:


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

I ride an old R1 that is still plenty fast enough for me


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> itsguy said:
> 
> 
> > I will post a pic of my current SV650S when I get a moment, you will have to imagine the others! :crybaby:
> ...


That would be the middle of London, if you didn't guess from the clues!


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

My most recent 'project' - a 2001 Ducati Monster 750ie. It was a Cat D stolen recovered, stolen when just 3 months old with 1100 miles on the clock. The insurers sold it on in 2001 without keys and in Ducati land - thats a big problem. It would have needed new clocks, ECU and ignition barrel to get it to crank - so it therefore sat in the corner of a store for 7 years. My friend bought it as a non runner and with a big of Googleing.. we got a race ECU from Australia that was 'open' and ignored the immobiliser. Previously red, the crooks had started to respray it black and it came with a yellow mudguard. We took 4 months and turned it into this:



















Had a string of Japanese 4's before this... heres a couple of the more recent ones:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Good job on the Monster! WOW..! Some members rescue dogs: you rescue bikes! :notworthy:

PS: Is your watch also a Monster?)


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> Good job on the Monster! WOW..! Some members rescue dogs: you rescue bikes! :notworthy:
> 
> PS: Is your watch also a Monster?)


Actually, yes! It's a black one too!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Like the Scrambler the Monster and the z750, wouldn't mind any of those.

I usually get through a couple of bikes a year and flit between big capacity bikes which I get bored with within days and fun bikes which don't have the capacity........is there ever a perfect bike? I have trip planned early spring so am looking for 170/180 mph for Â£1500  Fireblade, Thunderace, R1, ZX9R etc Then a naked "fun" bike for summer.

Have this at the mo, I'll never sell it, I don't really ride but I do look at it an awful lot. As genuine as I could do it, original engine, 6v electrics etc.










Wish I hadn't sold this last year, I'll never find another.










Or this........


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I don't own one but I'd like to, even if you never ride it just stick it in your living room and look at it


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Bought this one new ten years ago...

*1999 Harley Davidson Dyna Super Glide Sport*










...still runs great. :yes:


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> I don't own one but I'd like to, even if you never ride it just stick it in your living room and look at it


Perfect... and yours for Â£2.5k up these days, crazy! This thread confirms my suspicion that anyone who likes watches also like bikes... and cameras too I think.


----------



## peterh (Feb 6, 2007)

Currently a 996, Iâ€™ve had it for about 7 years now.










Previously a Superlight.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

I've always liked Ducs! Took my 710 ( a.k.a. Squidgirl) last summer for a test ride on a black 1198 Bi-Posto. She said the seat felt like plywood and looked like a sanitary pad.And she didn't like to have her knees behind her ears. I said it look very sexy. :black eye:


----------



## peterh (Feb 6, 2007)

BlueKnight said:


> I've always liked Ducs! Took my 710 ( a.k.a. Squidgirl) last summer for a test ride on a black 1198 Bi-Posto. She said the seat felt like plywood and looked like a sanitary pad.And she didn't like to have her knees behind her ears. I said it look very sexy. :black eye:


1198 â€" I can only dream. :wub:

As you can see both of mine are Mono-Posto, and thatâ€™s not a coincidence. :wink2:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

The trusty Bandit GSF600:-


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

!*^<>$$$Â£*** senility setting in!!!


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

itsguy said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > I don't own one but I'd like to, even if you never ride it just stick it in your living room and look at it
> ...


I know of a chap just a few miles from where I live - has a Ducati 916 Senna with 1 mile on the clock :shocking: It was in getting work done when my Monster was being done up. Oh - and the 1 mile, that has been accumulated over the years, pushing it in and out of the fellas garage. He cant ride bikes, doesnt have a licence. I jest ye not! He also has a 750 MV Agusta (F4? one of the recent ones).

The reason this 1 mile 916 was in 'getting work done' was that when the chap was moving house, he was pushing the 916 off the trailer. Silly bu**er dropped it and smacked up the fairings.

Serves him right - having such a beauty locked away.


----------



## Omegamaniac (Jan 21, 2009)

Here is my DL1000 V-Strom

http://s674.photobucket.com/albums/vv105/DarrenVS/?action=view&current=18-05-08_1712.jpg

I hope this link works


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Omegamaniac said:


> Here is my DL1000 V-Strom
> 
> http://s674.photobucket.com/albums/vv105/DarrenVS/?action=view&current=18-05-08_1712.jpg
> 
> I hope this link works


 Yep, it works. Love the trampoline idea to get in the saddle.


----------



## samswatch (Dec 3, 2007)

Not the world's greatest pic but heres my ST

sorry couldnt upload

sam


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

Current toys. Dirtyplay, dirty and workplay, and trackplay


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Well... bikes... I have 3 at the mo... 2 in bits...

KTM Duke 2 - Its almost too nice and clean to ride, even downunder... I should do new pics, its got some new kit on it and looks even better...










Thread here: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=41094&view=&hl=duke&fromsearch=1

Honda XL500R - a doer upper I bought early this year. Restoration now stalled due to lack of solution for the pivot arm bushes for the shock linkage. I wanted to go rollers but I cant get a kit, the plain bearings are shot sadly  Also needs wheels relaced and new tyres... am slowly finding other parts to get painted and get it done... budget it has not been... its cool tho...










Tagged onto thread here: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=33138&hl=xl500r&st=90

and.... my RD350 YPVS project, bits ordered to make it a 350 (my there were a lot of em and it cost a packet, hmm)... body work cleaned up and paint and stickers off most of it for repairs to take place. most parts accounted for and rolling chassis back together unrestored to test engine when done. still need a crank... option on another bottom end locally or a new one from the USA but cash now going elsewhere. so project now very slow...










Thread here: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=48232&view=&hl=ypvs&fromsearch=1


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Bathtone, where was the pic of the Africa Twin taken?

Jon, I want the Honda finished asap, it's coolio :thumbsup:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Mark, Cheers for the thumbs up... but whilst im still gathering parts the end isnt really in sight. Parts for these are now very scarce as they only made the model for one year (1982) in most countries and it was the first of the monoshocks and the linkage was made of cheese! Ive picked up some bodywork like the right headlight and its faring (a mate has it for me in the UK  ) and yesterday a reasonable mudguard landed from a local lad who'd had it on his bike for a few weeks when new and the paint fell off in chunks so honda replaced it under warranty, he kept it all these years, amazing. I also found a white tank at a dealer in Italy who had saved it from when a guy had a spill back in the early 80s. Its got one small dent and a paint chip, but is otherwise mint. I also found a white side panel NOS in Germany... So the bike will become a white one based on what Ive found so far... The frame is repainted, the wiring and anciliaries is back on and ive just got to sort the steering bearings and fork seals and those can go on. i found a new airfilter locally a few months back too so that can go in. the engine needs one seal doing on one camshaft as it leaks but is otherwise good, then lace the wheels (ive some nice gold rims) and find an exhaust, the original is long gone and this one is shot... so there is a bit left to do... Why not pop over and give me a hand mate?


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

Lily on bike racing Blossom on quad - Blossom won this race by not bottling out on corners!










Rudi on the Yam Trial bike










Me at a twinshock scramble [this is where I pranged knee Jon]


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

marmisto said:


> Lily on bike racing Blossom on quad - Blossom won this race by not bottling out on corners!
> 
> Rudi on the Yam Trial bikeMe at a twinshock scramble [this is where I pranged knee Jon]


Ah yes... The next generation. Keep the flame bright! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hee hee a family of racers! superb. 

Ouch! great looking track tho...isnt it always the way 

I love all of these bikes, but the Puch is something very special indeed! What a great find that was. very cool


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

MarkF said:


> Bathtone, where was the pic of the Africa Twin taken?
> 
> Jon, I want the Honda finished asap, it's coolio :thumbsup:


The Africa is in The Pyrenees near Llavorsi July this year. Great area to ride. The top one is south of the Barmouth estuary (did you know bikes can cross on the old railway line).


----------



## Rick448 (Oct 31, 2009)

This for play at the moment.










This for work..










This for weekends when i fancy a blat above the limit


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

JonW said:


> Why not pop over and give me a hand mate?


I really should Jon, my cousin in Sydney keeps trying to get me down there and we had a great time together this summer, he owes me hospitality! The Honda is classic design I love the tank/seat interface and am most disappointed to hear about possible colour scheme changes, good luck. 

Here is my Oz cousin, Chris, this summer, hey, maybe you know him......


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Rick448 said:


>


Got this one for you. Thought you might appreciate it.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

MarkF said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Why not pop over and give me a hand mate?
> ...


You know Chriso! you should have said!  LOL

Youre welcome anytime Mark, Ive a big shed and booze on tap...


----------

